# Another Epic Trip Late report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Got another chance to head out last week and the fishing once again didn't disappoint.

Trolling proved to be fruitful over natural structure during the day, as we snagged a dozen decent dolphin and 3 white marlin and a few nice fat triple tail , but when the sun set the real action began. After a long run to the swordfish grounds we set up in very deep water for the night , first bite came instantly and we boated a 51 one inch fish first then followed 3 more fish in a row culminating in loosing the last one which is the biggest swordfish i have ever seen 1 foot from gaff. The fish was never hooked and snagged in the bill and all wrapped up in the leader , and when he saw we were about to stick him , the fish did a 360 barrel roll and just slipped away. 

Probably a good thing as we had nowhere to put the dang 15foot long fish anyway, so next time that fish wont be so lucky 

Around 2 am the moon set and the next thing the sword bite died but i keep seeing what i thought was a mako shark swimming around , so i rigged up a big chunk of BLKfin and while i was attempting to catch him a sword bait goes off. 15 minutes later a 70 pound yellowfin come up and we gaff him into the boat. That's when we realized the fish wasn't hooked at all , rather he ate the swordfish light and got the snap swivel to open which hung in his jaw. That's the third fish i've caught on a light, i may start trying to fish a lighted hook:thumbsup:

After that, I jig up a huge set of Blkfin , then a nice 50 pound bigeye, then another 60 pound yellowfin. That's when we decide to throw in 5 chucks and 2 baited ones: Surprise surprise : a double hook up and mine is on light gear which was almost a big mistake as the biggest one in the pack ate my chunk.

My fish went to the bow and the other stayed in the stern, and about a hour later we dart my fish which didnt like that at all , and swam so hard and so fast he pulled the dart out and another 300 yards of line . The other fish came up after a hour and i gaffed it only to be dragged almost overboard by this green fish , but i held on in time for help and that fish died.

My fish i gave up on as my back was killing me and gave over to Reg , who fought it for what seemed for ever till i got another poon shot at it , this time i threw it hard and deep and killed the biggest tuna we had caught that night.We managed two more nice yellowfin tuna on jigs and the sun started coming up , with no ice left and no box space so we troll around and release another white and missed a few wahoo , boated a few more dolphin and headed for the barn at 1 pm. Spent 6 hrs the next day cleaning fish and the boat.


Another epic trip aboard the Viking which keeps us coming back for more.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome report, Thanks!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

You are absolutely killing it.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Quality fish. Nice work!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Guy's : 

We for sure work at it , and for it; as we all live in Atlanta and drive 6hrs just to get to the boat.

Then we fish for 24-48 hours straight :

Clean fish and boat and drive 6 hrs back to Atlanta:


Needless to say im half asleep at my desk all week


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hardcore. I feel your pain


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow that is awesome


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG IT MAN!!! On fire, I tell ya.....AWESOME job!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys have got it figured out.

Did I detect a yawn when you tagged "another white" on the way in?
Shit fire fuzzy.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Before long Mike will have this fishing thing figured out.

Hell, my two offshore trips in May I felt good about; with 5 YF and 8 YF, and the usual accutremont of dolphin, wahoo, and deep water grouper. Then I talk with the pirate and realize he is on another level.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Incredible action, surely most of us would make the drive or more to be part of a trip like this one...thanks for posting and congrats on the nice tunas and swords.:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lots of great eats in that gigantic bag of fish!
Thanks for sharing.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that is an awesome trip. great report to read!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job. Heard about the YFT catch that night and been wanting to see the pics. I'm fairly certain we had some YFT under us also but didn't want to risk losing our sword to find out. Never got a chance to find out due to the length of the fight. Great fishing, you're definitely having another banner year. It's nice to see those who put in the effort get rewarded as it's not easy and cheap to do what we do. Congrats again.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

fishsticker said:


> Great job. Heard about the YFT catch that night and been wanting to see the pics. I'm fairly certain we had some YFT under us also but didn't want to risk losing our sword to find out. Never got a chance to find out due to the length of the fight. Great fishing, you're definitely having another banner year. It's nice to see those who put in the effort get rewarded as it's not easy and cheap to do what we do. Congrats again.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a report and pix to prove it. Lol
Very nice.
Whyme


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

*Bluewater fishing*

Way to go Pelagic Pirate!!! I live in metro Atlanta also and feel your pain on those quick trips to the coast for weekend fishing trips. Although I haven't managed to get to the blue water since buying my boat I am anxiously waiting on the right weekend to do it. Had a trip planned this past week, but after only making it 30 miles, decided it was a little too rough (6 foot seas) to make the long run. Would love some pointers where to start if you have the time to discuss fishing.

James


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Those swordy's got my heart racing... Much respect for the effort and the payoff!


----------

